# Tripletail trip



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife and I are going Tripletail fishing tomorrow over in Mobile Bay. Thanks to Mike http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic150114-15-1.aspxfor reminding us it is the season. In the spring, we watched the program on a fishing show and wanted to try it. This is my wife's type of fishing, as you don't go until the middle of the day. We are all set up on a guided trip, wish us luck. Hope this does not jink the trip.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Captain William and he said the tripletail fishing has been good- they got several more large fish with one over 20 lbs, which is very respectable. I am glad so many people enjoyed my post and are throwing some business over to Captain William. He's a good guy. Oddly enough,I saw a fishing show this spring that mademe want to try that fishery too- Gary Finch Outdoors. I called the captain in March and he said it was a late summer fishery and he would call me when they started biting. 4 months later he did- very professional I thought. Good luck and I expect a full report tomorrow! A few hints- casting accuracy is key, cup the spool when pulling the fish away from structure with the boat, and don't be afraid to let the captain cast if you are on a large fish that looks like it may sound.


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

I have brought up a few around some bouys in Mobile bay but it was mainly luck or a really stupid fish. We would stop on the way to fishing another spot. I read where you said a midday trip. Is it best if targeting these fish to fish when the sun is up and bright. Good luck on the trip and post a report.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

i guess i need to book a trip. i would love to catch some tripletail.

good luck hope youll hammer em. be sure and take some pics


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

myself and jason are gonna give it a shot on our own in a week or two, so we're looking forward to your report jim and any tips you might give will be greatly appreciated. good luck


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *gmblnfool (8/5/2008)*I read where you said a midday trip. Is it best if targeting these fish to fish when the sun is up and bright.




I took a guided trip in Georgia in June for trips and was told it's more of the tide than sun position.

They (tripletail) are lazy fish and will rise toward the surface only on a slack or slowing tide. Could be different here but that's what I was told over there and we hooked a 5, 16, 25, and 30+ pound fish.

Only caught the 5 and 16 though because I suck with a baitcaster.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

i went tripletailing yesterday and went 1 for 3. i had some customers on the boat and we were headed offshore and when we left the pass we were met with 4-6 footers so we changed gear and went to the bay. our first cast at the 131 marker had our first miss around 20lbs. next was the 135 where we caught a 12.5lb and had one follow it up but it wouldnt take a live shrimp. the rest of the day was terrible due to wind. good luck!!! hope this helps


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished 3 mile sunday. a triple tail floated up by boat....looked at us and drifted away. wouldn't take the bait. I have yet to get one. But a good sight!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

that's a good one! i dont think there is a fish out there that can't be caught a 3 mile.

cobes, snapper, grouper, trippel tail, you name it, it's down their:letsdrink


----------

